# Probleme beim Bau von Stahlvorfächern



## Welpi (8. April 2012)

Hallo Forum,


 ich habe Anfang März die Fischerprüfung bestanden und seit einer Woche endlich den Schein. Da ich im Moment noch keinen Gewässerschein habe, möchte ich die Zeit sinnvoll nutzen und baue mir Stahlvorfächer. Ich benutze Flexonit 7x7 (11,5 kg) und Quetschhülsen von Jenzi ( 0,8). Die Zange habe ich von einem Freund bekommen, eine Suxxess mit zwei „Quetschrinnen“ (eine kleinere und eine grössere). Quetsche ich die Hülsen mit der kleineren „Rinne“, schauen sie schön aus (gerade), das Vorfach reißt aber bei einer Belastung von ca. 6 kg an der Hülse (gemessen mit Eimer am Vorfach, der langsam gefüllt wird). Quetsche ich mit der  grösseren „Rinne“ sind sie krumm wie Banane, das Vorfach reißt bei einer Belastung von ca. 8 kg an der Hülse  Verwende ich eine andere Methode (ich nenne es mal „Pseudotwizzeln“) kann ich den 10l-Eimer vollmachen und nix reißt. Bei sehr starker Belastung reißt dieses Vorfach dann irgendwo in der Mitte. Schlussfolgerung: Irgendwie mach ich beim Quetschen einen Fehler. Nun zu meinen Fragen:
 Weiss jemand von euch, welche „Rinne“ für welchen Hülsendurchmesser zu verwenden ist? Wie macht Ihr das bei Zangen mit nur einer Rinne (hab ich z.B von Jenzi oder Fox Rage gesehen), könnt Ihr da dann bei grösseren Hülsen auch die Zange komplett zudrücken, ohne dass das Vorfachmaterial gequetscht wird?


 Gruß  Alex


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. April 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Bau von Stahlvorfächern*



Welpi schrieb:


> Hallo Forum,
> 
> 
> ich habe Anfang März die Fischerprüfung bestanden und seit einer Woche endlich den Schein. Da ich im Moment noch keinen Gewässerschein habe, möchte ich die Zeit sinnvoll nutzen und baue mir Stahlvorfächer. Ich benutze Flexonit 7x7 (9 kg) und Quetschhülsen von Jenzi ( 0,8). Die Zange habe ich von einem Freund bekommen, eine Suxxess mit zwei „Quetschrinnen“ (eine kleinere und eine grössere). Quetsche ich die Hülsen mit der kleineren „Rinne“, schauen sie schön aus (gerade), das Vorfach reißt aber bei einer Belastung von ca. 6 kg an der Hülse (gemessen mit Eimer am Vorfach, der langsam gefüllt wird). Quetsche ich mit der grösseren „Rinne“ sind sie krumm wie Banane, das Vorfach reißt bei einer Belastung von ca. 8 kg an der Hülse Verwende ich eine andere Methode (ich nenne es mal „Pseudotwizzeln“) kann ich den 10l-Eimer vollmachen und nix reißt. Bei sehr starker Belastung reißt dieses Vorfach dann irgendwo in der Mitte. Schlussfolgerung: Irgendwie mach ich beim Quetschen einen Fehler. Nun zu meinen Fragen:
> ...


 



Hallo Alex,#h

zuerst mal Glückwunsch zum Schein.#6

Wenn du mit dem "Twizzeln so gut zurecht kommst,weshalb willst du dann Klemmhülsen verwenden? #c


----------



## Welpi (8. April 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Bau von Stahlvorfächern*

Hallo Jürgen,
das "Pseudotwizzeln" ist halt ziemlich umständlich, quetschen ist da (zumindest von der Arbeit her) eleganter. Und die gekauften Stahlvorfächer mit Quetschhülsen halten ja, also scheint es ja irgendwie zu gehen |kopfkrat


----------



## erT (8. April 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Bau von Stahlvorfächern*

Also ich nehme ebenfalls Stahl um 6-10kg.
Ich schneide ~30cm ab, quetsche beide Enden, nehme mir zwei Wobbler, 'hake' sie in die Schlaufen/Snap  und ziehe ein paar mal kräftig dran (Die Wobbler dienen also einfach nur als 'Griffe').
Wenns hält wirds benutzt, wenn nicht halt nicht (bisher hats immer gehalten).
Wenn du so das Vorfach zwischendurch immer mal testest, kann nix passieren. Nach ausreichender Nutzung (wenn sich im Bereich der Hülsen vllt etwas abgetragen haben könnte, oder Knicke entstanden sind) halt einfach austauschen. Wirbel/Snap/Noknot/... kann man ja meist weiternutzen. 
Ist doch garnicht nötig, dass das Zeug genau die 9kg hält.
Ehrlich gesagt kaufe ich 9kg Stahl, wenn ich möchte, dass er 4kg aushält 

...Versuch es vllt mal mit weniger Kraft beim Quetschen!?
Außerdem darf natürlich kein Druckpunkt an einem der Enden der Hülse sein!


----------



## Spliff (8. April 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Bau von Stahlvorfächern*

Hallo ,


Könntest es ja mal mit doppelten Hülsen probieren ,habe auch ne Zange allerdings stehen da die mm drauf , funkt aber auch nicht richtig ,benutze immer ne kneifzange und quetsche die Hülse damit vorsichtig diagonal ein paar mal zusammen und mache dann belastungstest , aber man muss aufpassen das Vorfach nicht verletzt .

MfG Bernhard


----------



## siloaffe (9. April 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Bau von Stahlvorfächern*

Also ohne einem aufe Füße treten zu wollen ist hier alles bis jetzt geschriebene ziemlicher Kappes!!! 

Nim dein vorfach (ich nehm 15lb ca 6Kg Pike wire von drenan mit 20Lb Drenen Hülsen) und Quetsch es voles Rohr mit ner 5 Punkt Zange 
DAS HÄLLT!!! 
Du kanns es auch testen!
Rutscht es, Quetscht du es fester Reißt es an der Quetschstelle drückst du leichter.......|rolleyes 


Aber überleg mal wieviel deine hauptschnur hällt da brauchst du kein Abschleppseil als Forfach#q#h 

Bis denne 
Markus


----------



## erT (9. April 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Bau von Stahlvorfächern*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Also ohne einem aufe Füße treten zu wollen ist hier alles bis jetzt geschriebene ziemlicher Kappes!!!
> 
> Rutscht es, Quetscht du es fester Reißt es an der Quetschstelle drückst du leichter.......|rolleyes
> 
> Aber überleg mal wieviel deine hauptschnur hällt da brauchst du kein Abschleppseil als Forfach#q#h



Wo ist da jetzt das Bisher-Nicht-Geschriebene'?


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (9. April 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Bau von Stahlvorfächern*

Ich benutze auch das von Siloaffe erwähnte Material von Drennan in drei Versionen, jenachdem für was ich es brauche. 

Dazu Quetschülsen aus *Aluminium* - seit dem habe ich Ruhe.
Und schau mal nach ob an der Zange eventuell noch ein Grat ist der von der Produktion übrig geblieben ist, der kann u.U. auch dafür verantwortlich sein.


----------



## Welpi (9. April 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Bau von Stahlvorfächern*

@ all: Danke für die Tipps... ich werde mich mal nach Aluminiumhülsen umschauen...

@ Kaulbarschspezi: Da fehlt mir natürlich noch die praktische Erfahrung... wenn 6 kg ausreichend sind, dann bin ich ja beruhigt  
Wie gesagt, ich steh erst am Anfang von learning by doing....

LG Alex


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. April 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Bau von Stahlvorfächern*

Für mich hören sich 6KG bei *gleichmäßiger* Belastung nach zu wenig an. Mach mal eine *ruckartige* Bewegung ähnlich eines Anschlages oder Kopfschlages, da wird Dein Vorfach merkbar schneller nachgeben.

Am besten man testet es einfach mal praktisch und befestigt das Vorfach an der dafür vorgesehenen Spinrute, hängt dieses irgendwo ein und setzt ein paar Mal einen saftigen Anhieb. Hält es - gut!, wenn nicht stärkeres Material nehmen. #h

Ich "tzwitzzel" (doofes Wort  ) nur noch in dem ich eine Arterienklemme am kurzen ausgeglühten Ende ansetze und dann diese ein paar Mal um das lange Ende "schleuder". Einfacher, schneller und billiger geht es doch kaum und es hält hervorragend.


----------



## Breamhunter (9. April 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Bau von Stahlvorfächern*

Ich benutze nur noch die Drennan-Quetschhülsen
Alle anderen waren mir zu kurz. Bei den Dingern stehen auf beiden Seiten noch 1-2 mm bei der Zange über. 
Das ist auch ein gutes Material, welches sich hervorragend  verarbeiten läßt. Sind zwar etwas teurer, aber das ist mir der Spaß wert.


----------



## erT (9. April 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Bau von Stahlvorfächern*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Für mich hören sich 6KG bei *gleichmäßiger* Belastung nach zu wenig an. Mach mal eine *ruckartige* Bewegung ähnlich eines Anschlages oder Kopfschlages, da wird Dein Vorfach merkbar schneller nachgeben.



Du hast aber doch niemals impulsartige Belastung auf dem Vorfach! Bevor du schlagartig 6kg Zug auf dein Vorfach bekommst, biegt sich die Rute im Halbkreis, dehnt sich die Hauptschnur (selbst Multifile), dehnen sich Einhänger und Haken etc.
Vermutlich aber reißt, oder bricht eher schon eines der Teile, oder aber du ziehst dabei einfach den Fisch ein Stück durchs Wasser (sofern kein Megawaller  ).
All die Durchmesser und Tragkräfte (egal ob Mono, Multi, oder Stahl) sind (für deutsche Verhältnisse und den hier zu fangenden Fischen!!) allein zur Reserve fürs Hängerlösen, wenn die Schnur einen Schaden hat, mal ein Knoten unsauber gebunden ist, Abrieb auftritt, oder eben eine potentielle Schwachstelle durch Quetschhülsen gegeben ist. Und irgendwas davon ist praktisch immer der Fall.
Für jeden Fisch in unseren Binnengewässern (vllt mal ausgenommen dicken Welsen), würde eine effektive Tragkraft von 4 kg locker ausreichen!


----------



## Chiforce (10. April 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Bau von Stahlvorfächern*

Zu beachten ist auch, ob sich die "Stränge" in der Hülse kreuzen, oder sauber parallel liegen, wenn sie sich kreuzen, ist durch den Quetschdruck und Stahl auf Stahl eine Beschädigung möglich --> Tragkraftverlust.

Schau doch mal in meinem Beitrag:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=235141

geht auch mit Stahlvorfachmaterial.


----------



## antonio (10. April 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Bau von Stahlvorfächern*

wenn sich der stahl "kreuzen" kann in der hülse ist diese eindeutig zu groß.

antonio


----------



## jkc (10. April 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Bau von Stahlvorfächern*



erT schrieb:


> Du hast aber doch niemals impulsartige Belastung auf dem Vorfach! Bevor du schlagartig 6kg Zug auf dein Vorfach bekommst, biegt sich die Rute im Halbkreis...



Hi, da muss ich leider widersprechen, da mir selbst schon passiert.

Beim spinnfischen auf Hecht stieg mir auf den letzten Metern vorm Boot ein Hecht der Größenordnung um 95cm ein. Er saugte sich den Köder direkt von der Oberfläche, Schnur hatte er noch nicht mal mehr Rutenlänge, unmittelbar nach dem Anhieb begann sich der Fisch quasi auf der Wasseroberfläche bösartig, hochfrequent zu schütteln. Es dauerte ca. 1 Sekunde, da war mein 20lbs Vorfach Schrott und der Fisch mit Wobbler tauchte in Zeitlupe in seinen Tod... #q
Natürlich hatte der Fisch das Vorfach nicht alleine über eine zu hohe Zugkraft gesprengt, sondern über eine Impulsbelastung beim Schütteln.

Problem ist, dass man bei der Tragkraftfrage, auch die, teilweise unsichtbare, Materialermüdung mit berücksichtigen sollte. 
Ich weiß nicht wieviele 100€ ich schon an Wobblern beim Werfen abgerissen habe, weil das ermüdete Vorfach beim Wurf unvorhergesehen nachgab.

In Konsequenz heißt dass für mich, Vorfachmaterial und kleinteile minimum 2 Tragkraftklassen höher als die Hauptschnur, zum Hechtangeln nicht unter 30lbs.

Grüße JK


----------



## siloaffe (10. April 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Bau von Stahlvorfächern*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Also ohne einem aufe Füße treten zu wollen ist hier alles bis jetzt geschriebene ziemlicher Kappes!!!
> 
> Nim dein vorfach (ich nehm 15lb ca 6Kg Pike wire von drenan mit 20Lb Drenen Hülsen) und Quetsch es voles Rohr mit ner 5 Punkt Zange
> DAS HÄLLT!!!
> ...





erT schrieb:


> Wo ist da jetzt das Bisher-Nicht-Geschriebene'?



Ou ja hast recht irgendwie fehlt da der Halbe Post|bigeyes#c 

Ich hatte noch geschrieben das es Beim Stahlvorfach in erster Lienie um die Abrieb/zerbeiß-festigkeit und nicht um Tragkraft geht. Man dollte ja auch bedenken, je dünner das material ist desto unauffälliger ist es auch.... 

Selbst ein 10Kg Fisch bringt in der Regel maximal 2-3 Kg zugkraft auf und da hast du ja immer noch ne Rute die puffert und ne Bremse die zur Not die Schnur freigibt...... 
(ich fische NIE mit komplett geschlossener Bremse)

Ich hab das Pikewire 5 x getestet und es ist nie an der quetschstelle  sondern immer irgendwo mittendrin gerissen#6 


Ich hoffe das mein Post damit etwas einleuchtender ist 

P.s. 
Von Alu-Hülsen halte ich nicht viel da sie mir viel zu dickwandig und auffällig sind


----------



## Strahleman (10. April 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Bau von Stahlvorfächern*

Als Alternative zu Stahlvorfächern und Quetschhülsen kann ich nur das Kevlar-Stahl-Vorfachmaterial (ich kenn z.B. das von Jenzi) empfehlen. Es ist ziemlich robust und man kann es sehr gut binden und braucht keine Quetschhülsen. War letztes Jahr mein Favorit in Schweden, als es auf die Räuber ging.


----------



## Franky (10. April 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Bau von Stahlvorfächern*

Moin Alex


Welpi schrieb:


> Hallo Forum,
> 
> ich habe Anfang März die Fischerprüfung bestanden und seit einer Woche endlich den Schein. Da ich im Moment noch keinen Gewässerschein habe, möchte ich die Zeit sinnvoll nutzen und baue mir Stahlvorfächer. Ich benutze Flexonit 7x7 (9 kg) und
> 
> ...


----------



## Welpi (10. April 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Bau von Stahlvorfächern*



Franky schrieb:


> blöde Frage gerade dazu... Was ist das für ein Spezial-Flexonit?
> Ich kenne das 7x7 in 0,27 mm mit 6,8 kg und als nächste Stufe in 0,36 mm mit 11,5 kg Tragkraft


 
Hallo Franky, es ist das 11,5 kg Flexonit mit 0,36 |rotwerden (schäm)


----------



## Franky (10. April 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Bau von Stahlvorfächern*

Ach geh - nix schäm! Passiert jedem mal!  Aber jetzt passt es alles wenigstens zusammen!! :m
Ich wunderte mich schon, wie Du nen 10-l-Eimer mit dem 0,27er voll machen wolltest  Mitm 36er passt das!
Die 6 kg erreiche ich mit dem 27er in Verbindung mit Hülsen in 0,8 mm von Jenzi. Mehr war bislang auch nicht notwendig!


----------



## erT (11. April 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Bau von Stahlvorfächern*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Ou ja hast recht irgendwie fehlt da der Halbe Post|bigeyes#c



Dein Post war schon vollständig, keine Sorge.
Worauf ich hinweisen wollte ist, dass du irgendwelche (auch meinen) Posts als 'Kappes' darstellst, obwohl du eben überhaupt nichts neues darlegst und mit deinem Beitrag nur umformuliert hast, was schon geschrieben wurde. 



			
				antonio schrieb:
			
		

> wenn sich der stahl "kreuzen" kann in der hülse ist diese eindeutig zu groß.
> 
> antonio



Aber die meisten Hülsen sind doch rund. Natürlich kann sich da der Stahl auch kreuzen |rolleyes



			
				jkc schrieb:
			
		

> Beim spinnfischen auf Hecht stieg mir auf den letzten Metern vorm Boot ein Hecht der Größenordnung um 95cm ein. Er saugte sich den Köder direkt von der Oberfläche, Schnur hatte er noch nicht mal mehr Rutenlänge, unmittelbar nach dem Anhieb  begann sich der Fisch quasi auf der Wasseroberfläche bösartig,  hochfrequent zu schütteln. Es dauerte ca. 1 Sekunde, da war mein 20lbs Vorfach Schrott und der Fisch mit Wobbler tauchte in Zeitlupe in seinen Tod... #q
> Natürlich hatte der Fisch das Vorfach nicht alleine über eine zu hohe Zugkraft gesprengt, sondern über eine Impulsbelastung beim Schütteln.



Was ein Hecht beim Kopfschütteln veranstaltet ist Bruchmechanisch betrachtet alles andere als 'hochfrequent'. Genauer betrachtet spielt die Frequenz dabei i.d.R.(!) sowieso eine untergeordnete Rolle. 
Auch eine angebliche 'impulsartige Belastung' muss man hier denke ich nicht näher ausführen. 20lbs (ungeschädigter!) Stahl sind mit Sicherheit nicht das schwächste Glied  In den meisten Fällen sind es ganz einfach Vorschädigungen, oder eben ungünstige Spannungszustände (z.B. durch die Hülsen), die dafür sorgen, dass so ein Material zerstört wird.
Ausschließen lässt sich garnix, unterm Strich sollte man aber davon ausgehen dürften, dass ans Gerät und Methode angepasstes, hochwertiges Material ab einer angegebenen Tragkraft von ~7 oder 8kg aufwärts, bei ordentlicher Verarbeitung absolut ausreichend ist!
Bremse und Rute sorgen da für den Rest.

Mit Kevler hab ich übrigens nur schlechte Erfahrungen gesammelt, weil es extrem empfindlich auf alle Einflüsse reagiert hat und eigentlich immer nach kurzer Nutzungsdauer getauscht werden musste 
Vllt hab ich aber auch einfach die paar Male ins Klo gegriffen und Mist gekauft?!;+


----------



## jkc (11. April 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Bau von Stahlvorfächern*



erT schrieb:


> ...
> Bremse und Rute sorgen da für den Rest.
> ...



In der beschriebenen Situation haben die Beiden genau so blöd zugeguckt wie ich.|bigeyes

Grüße JK


----------



## thps (16. April 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Bau von Stahlvorfächern*

He, Ich hätte da auch mal eine Frage  

Ich hab mir bei Askari diese Zange bestellt :  http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...behoer-2/perca-quetschhuelsenzange/detail.jsf 

und natürlich auch Quetschhülsen und Stahlvorfach mit 8 kg Tragkraft.

Nun fühle ich mich etwas vera ... , weil ich von den (gefühlten ) 20 ausbuchtungen der Zange eigentlich nur den platten Teil  verwenden kann, weil die restlichen Löcher alle zu groß sind, das sie irgendwas ausrichten könnten. Dafür könnte man doch auch eine ganz normale Kombizange oder ähnliches verwenden. 

Meine Vorfächer reißen so bei ca 6 kg, das ist ja in Ordnung, aber wenn sie Reißen, dann direkt an der Hülse. Ich vermute, das sie aufgrund eines Bedienfehlers der Zange meineseits genau dort reißen ( zu scharfe kannten durch einfaches breitquetschen?) . 

habt ihr eine Ahnung, woran das liegen könnte ?


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (16. April 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Bau von Stahlvorfächern*

Die anderen "Ausbuchtungen" sind für andere Hülsendurchmesser.

Wenn die Vorfächer direkt an der Hülse reißen, machst du was falsch. Meistens liegt es daran das die Zange das Hülsenende in das Material drückt und es somit schädigt.

Ich benutze eine ganz einfache mit nur zwei Einkerbungen - die recht vollkommen.
Wenn du einen Fachhändler in der Nähe hast, lass dir den Bau von Stahlvorfächern mal erklären - ich mach das am laufenden Band im Laden...


----------



## thps (16. April 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Bau von Stahlvorfächern*

Danke ersteinmal!

Das problem ist, das keine (!) von den Ausbuchtungen klein genug ist, um etwas bei den Hülsen anrichten zu können, selbst bei den "mittleren" Hülsen nicht


----------



## ulf (16. April 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Bau von Stahlvorfächern*



antonio schrieb:


> wenn sich der stahl "kreuzen" kann in der hülse ist diese eindeutig zu groß.
> 
> antonio


Hallo

Bei runden Hülsen kann sich der Stahl immer kreuzen, auch wenn die zwei Seile grade mal so rein passen.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (17. April 2012)

*AW: Probleme beim Bau von Stahlvorfächern*



thps schrieb:


> Danke ersteinmal!
> 
> Das problem ist, das keine (!) von den Ausbuchtungen klein genug ist, um etwas bei den Hülsen anrichten zu können, selbst bei den "mittleren" Hülsen nicht



Schick dir Zange zurück, wenn das noch möglich ist und hol dir eine passende. Ich hab auch eine ganz einfache von EFT oder Iron Claw, die macht keinen Ärger und hat unter 10€ gekostet.


----------

